# Another blast of snow on it's way.....



## ScotO (Dec 28, 2012)

So says the weatherman.  We're supposed to get some starting around midnight, lasting right through tomorrow morning......
They claim anywhere between 3-8", depending on exactly where you are (Allegheny Plateau on the higher side, valleys on the lower side).  I hope we get a foot!!

Gonna go out tomorrow morning and cut some dead stuff up on the ridge, made some trails up there this evening with the snowmobile (sorry, no pics, the phone was dead).  Also found some DANDY saw logs on the ridge (several nice, large, straight white oaks and a MONSTER red oak), gotta figure out a drag or some kind of ski-skid to tow them out with the snowmobile......

I'll get some pics tomorrow of the area I'll be working.  It's a winter wonderland up there right now!  FINALLY!!


----------



## WellSeasoned (Dec 28, 2012)

3 to 5 here in the southern poconos. will be cold for the next week too.


----------



## ScotO (Dec 28, 2012)

WellSeasoned said:


> 3 to 5 here in the southern poconos. will be cold for the next week too.


 That's the best part!  This snow will stick around a while.  I have TONS of good wood up on the farm to get out, and snowmobile is the only way my neighbor will let me get it out.  No four-wheelers or trucks allowed.  Which is fine by me.  I like cutting in the woods when there's snow on the ground.  I'm always too busy to get up there in the spring summer and fall (cutting trees as a part time job), so winter works good.  Bring on the snow!!


----------



## corey21 (Dec 28, 2012)

Well it is reining here right now. Tomorrow evening they say it will change to snow.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 28, 2012)

1-3 inches in this area with some cold weather coming in for a week. The wood we did get in before the storm is sugar maple & beech so we should be set for another week.


----------



## Elderthewelder (Dec 28, 2012)

I'M jealous


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 28, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> So says the weatherman. We're supposed to get some starting around midnight, lasting right through tomorrow morning......
> They claim anywhere between 3-8", depending on exactly where you are (Allegheny Plateau on the higher side, valleys on the lower side). I hope we get a foot!!
> 
> Gonna go out tomorrow morning and cut some dead stuff up on the ridge, made some trails up there this evening with the snowmobile (sorry, no pics, the phone was dead). Also found some DANDY saw logs on the ridge (several nice, large, straight white oaks and a MONSTER red oak), gotta figure out a drag or some kind of ski-skid to tow them out with the snowmobile......
> ...


I hear the stihl 090 makes a great milling saw!


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 28, 2012)

Snow starts here around three in the morning. Not supposed to be more than three or four inches. No inches would be fine with me.


----------



## bogydave (Dec 28, 2012)

Another storm hitting the North West & Northern CA now , it be headed your way next. 
Seem to be a few lows stacked up headed across the Pacific.
Another big one bringing warm air our way. To be 40° tomorrow & Sunday.

Don't know where all the cold air  went or is headed. Just glad it warmed up 40° to 50°  here.


----------



## bogydave (Dec 29, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> So says the weatherman. We're supposed to get some starting around midnight, lasting right through tomorrow morning......
> They claim anywhere between 3-8", depending on exactly where you are (Allegheny Plateau on the higher side, valleys on the lower side). I hope we get a foot!!
> 
> Gonna go out tomorrow morning and cut some dead stuff up on the ridge, made some trails up there this evening with the snowmobile (sorry, no pics, the phone was dead). Also found some DANDY saw logs on the ridge (several nice, large, straight white oaks and a MONSTER red oak), gotta figure out a drag or some kind of ski-skid to tow them out with the snowmobile......
> ...


 
Pack your trial up & back several times & make it a couple machines wide.
Once the trial sets up, should be easy skidding logs out on a sled or dray similar to BWS's
If it's down hill pull, don't use a rope,  log might run you over. LOL


----------



## Dairyman (Dec 29, 2012)

We just had a dusting in this round. Y'all can have it!


----------



## Jack Straw (Dec 29, 2012)

Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow!


----------



## blades (Dec 29, 2012)

Snow Good, Rain Bad, couple inches this morning, varies by area. That means I bust my tail for 4-5 hours but net $1k in billing. ( I can live with $200/hr pay scale if I do not break anything including me)


----------



## loon (Dec 29, 2012)

Supposed to snow all day here but nothing like we got Thursday  Went out with the 4 wheeler yesterday and got good and stuck!! Will take the tractor today and drag out the large tree that i did get a chance to knock down and will post a pic as i am not too sure what kind it is? Hickory maybe?

loon


----------



## Crane Stoves (Dec 29, 2012)

Dairyman said:


> We just had a dusting in this round. Y'all can have it!
> 
> View attachment 86811


 
wow, is that a beautiful landscape! Is that seriously the views you have? Id love to see more pics of your area through the season's!


----------



## raybonz (Dec 29, 2012)

Looks like we will be getting some measurable snow here too starting around noontime..

Ray


----------



## fishingpol (Dec 29, 2012)

I'll take the cold for ice fishing as I haven't been out in two years.  The snow will just purty things up around here.


----------



## jharkin (Dec 29, 2012)

They upgraded our forecast, now we are in the 4-6" band ( just noticed I'm only an hour from ray ) starting at noon.  Maybe the ariens will finally get its first workout in 2 years! Bring it!


----------



## jeff_t (Dec 29, 2012)

I think it's done here. Looks like another couple of inches, but I haven't been outside yet. I just know the road is white, and I have to run into Ann Arbor in a bit


----------



## jwoair23 (Dec 29, 2012)

We got about 3 inches here so far this morning, which leaves about six or so on the ground. I love it!


----------



## DianeB (Dec 29, 2012)

8 inches yesterday and I think a couple inches for us today and then later tonight some more snow - probably for a total of 6 inches.  Snowblower worked OK yesterday, but would not operate in the lowest gear, should have sent it out for a tune up and a check-over in fall, oh well


----------



## raybonz (Dec 29, 2012)

DianeB said:


> 8 inches yesterday and I think a couple inches for us today and then later tonight some more snow - probably for a total of 6 inches. Snowblower worked OK yesterday, but would not operate in the lowest gear, should have sent it out for a tune up and a check-over in fall, oh well


Belts too loose will cause the low speed issue..


----------



## eclecticcottage (Dec 29, 2012)

Light snow here now, since sometime this morning.  

Fire in the stove, working on designing some cards...nice.  considering going for a drive later to take some pics, but I'm kinda enjoying watching it fall from here in front of the stove!!


----------



## begreen (Dec 29, 2012)

We got a little snow here up in the hills. Didn't know what to do with it, so we started piling it up. Kind of got out of hand I guess.LOL


----------



## jwoair23 (Dec 29, 2012)

begreen that snowman will be there until late July!


----------



## ScotO (Dec 29, 2012)

we pribably got close to 5-6" out of this storm, we have at LEAST a fnoot on the ground from this past weeks' snow.  I'm up on the hill sledriding with kids now!


----------



## raybonz (Dec 29, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> we pribably got close to 5-6" out of this storm, we have at LEAST a fnoot on the ground from this past weeks' snow. I'm up on the hill sledriding with kids now!


LOL have fun! By the looks of your typing you could be drinking  

Ray


----------



## ScotO (Dec 29, 2012)

My





raybonz said:


> LOL have fun! By the looks of your typing you could be drinking
> 
> Ray


My damm fingies is numb....

I'll be needing a captain or two later, to numb all the bruises....


----------



## Dairyman (Dec 29, 2012)

Crane Stoves said:


> wow, is that a beautiful landscape! Is that seriously the views you have? Id love to see more pics of your area through the season's!


 
Thanks, when I get a chance I'll put some together.


----------



## ironpony (Dec 29, 2012)

wound up with five around here more than the blizzard they predicted


----------



## jharkin (Dec 29, 2012)

Oooooh forecast got upgraded again, now we are in the 4 to 7 band.  Hasnt started yet.


----------



## Tuneighty (Dec 29, 2012)

Just stopped here in South Central PA. Ended up with maybe 4 close to 5".  Happy I have nowhere to go!


----------



## ScotO (Dec 29, 2012)

It hasn't stopped here yet!  Probably only an inch or so since lunchtime, but its still coming down.  I got some pictures of the snow, I'll upload them later.  We're heading to my inlaws place to celebrate Christmas with them.  They live over the ridge from our place, FIL had to work Christmas day so we are having their Christmas this evening.....

Tomorrow morning I'll be cutting some wood on the ridge.  Several years' worth blew over during Sandy, I'll be stocking up.  Couple of saw logs up there too, just need to figure out how to get them home!


----------



## Tuneighty (Dec 29, 2012)

If I feel I can make it back up my driveway (getting out it easy) I am going to be splitting some red oak cut a few weeks back with my cutting/burning buddy. I have to help as much as I can as I have no vehicle to transport scrounges yet.  I can't see the roads from my abode.


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Dec 29, 2012)

It's still snowing here, it's been off and on since about 11, 3-4" so far. Just went out to get some wood and came back in to this....don't have the heart to move him


----------



## raybonz (Dec 29, 2012)

Hearth Mistress said:


> It's still snowing here, it's been off and on since about 11, 3-4" so far. Just went out to get some wood and came back in to this....don't have the heart to move him
> View attachment 86874


He looks like a sheep lol 

Ray


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Dec 29, 2012)

Yes, I know! He is a broken coat Jack Russell but I don't thin his coat out too much in the winter as now that he's older, he doesn't like the cold too much. We tell people he is a rare breed "Bucks County Sheep Dog" every now and then to give ourselves a giggle. Even if you aren't familiar with the JRT breed, when he's awake, there is no mistaking that is what he is


----------



## WellSeasoned (Dec 29, 2012)

Got around 4" and storm is alittle over half over...


----------



## Crane Stoves (Dec 29, 2012)

well wonderful... time to go UN-mount the stupid HourMount2 ive got  .... our snow storm is apparently rain


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Dec 29, 2012)

Im looking forward to these colder temps. Its 30 Deg out & windy but forcast to get much colder over the next 5 days with overnights down to 12. House is still too warm about 80+ on the floor above the stove. Stove set to the lowest air setting.


----------



## jharkin (Dec 29, 2012)

Storm is building very slowly... So far just flurries. They tell us we are going to get the bulk of accumulation tonight during the 7pm to 11pm window as the rate hits 2 or 3 inches per hour.

Stove is cooking along nicely, dinner in the oven, beer in the fridge, gas in the ariens


----------



## raybonz (Dec 29, 2012)

Gonna be slushy here ugh! Raining right now but getting colder (34.3 degrees right now) so should switch to snow pretty soon..


----------



## pen (Dec 29, 2012)

Snow should be ending in the next hour or so here. About 8 inches on the day.

Just finished up shoveling the roof off about 20 mins ago and finished the driveway / paths w/ the snow blower as well.

Just downed one rum and coke, wasn't summer-y enough, switching to gin and tonic.

pen


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Dec 29, 2012)

Were done here,got about 5". Getting colder outside so its getting bearable in here. Im ready to open a window. Temps are in in the "wife runs around naked" territory.


----------



## loon (Dec 29, 2012)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Were done here,got about 5". Getting colder outside so its getting bearable in here. Im ready to open a window. Temps are in in the "wife runs around naked" territory.


 

 

Gotta love it when the house is that Sexy!  er i mean that Hot 

loon


----------



## jharkin (Dec 29, 2012)

Not even an inch yet, but building...

And oh...  1500 posts!


----------



## raybonz (Dec 29, 2012)

Congrats on the 1500 posts! I hit 5000 yesterday I think..


----------



## DianeB (Dec 29, 2012)

raybonz said:


> Belts too loose will cause the low speed issue..


 would a loose belt only cause the lowest gear to work slowly?  Thanks for your help.


----------



## DianeB (Dec 29, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> My
> My damm fingies is numb....
> 
> I'll be needing a captain or two later, to numb all the bruises....


Bailey's is my remedy


----------



## raybonz (Dec 29, 2012)

DianeB said:


> would a loose belt only cause the lowest gear to work slowly? Thanks for your help.


Possibly I had this trouble with my Ariens and if the thrower was fed too much snow it would stop causing a jam if I fed it too much snow. After adjusting the idler pulley to place more tension on idler pulley both problems went away..

Ray


----------



## ScotO (Dec 29, 2012)

some pics from around the house early this morning.......


----------



## ScotO (Dec 29, 2012)

...and some pics from up on the farm......and of some of those huge white oaks I'm gonna cut this month, maybe starting tomorrow.  The trunks on these two trees are easily 32-34" diameter, the one is a double trunk.  Probably at least 6 to 9 good saw logs in there, if I can get them out of the woods with the sled.  If not, there's a HEAP of firewood in those two trees.  At least 4 to 6 cord, counting the huge tops that are on them.  Both of these trees are on the ridge between two of my trails, easy to get to them from the trail, just hoping I can skid them across the field with my trusty ol' sleigh!


----------



## ScotO (Dec 29, 2012)

And the best part of today was sledding on the big hill out across the field in front of our house.  we were the only ones up there this morning, by 3:00 this afternoon there was easily 40 kids or more on that hill sled riding.  That hill has been a tradition in this town for over a hundred years......


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 29, 2012)

Nice size trees S.O., thought of this, is it overkill?
http://www.forestryforum.com/board/index.php?topic=55932.0


----------



## fishingpol (Dec 29, 2012)

Just got in from sledding with the family on the hill behind us. Soaked to the bone.  Here is the only picture I could provide.  Good times.  Couple of splits in the stove now.  Over and out.


----------



## ScotO (Dec 29, 2012)

zap said:


> Nice size trees S.O., thought of this, is it overkill?
> http://www.forestryforum.com/board/index.php?topic=55932.0


 Thanks for that link, Zap.....that will help me with figuring out what I want to build to get these logs out.....

I may make something like this (and like the one Sav built) but make it for one log at a time, with a solid pipe pull shaft that I can link up to the back of my snowmobile.  I'm getting some idears in my head.....


----------



## raybonz (Dec 29, 2012)

After hours of pouring rain it's snowing very hard now.. Gonna have a nice slushy mess if this keeps up..


----------



## ScotO (Dec 29, 2012)

raybonz said:


> After hours of pouring rain it's snowing very hard now.. Gonna have a nice slushy mess if this keeps up..


 I hope it gets cold enough for you to get some good snow Ray.  That slush really sucks, especially when you have to shovel or move it with a snowblower....


----------



## raybonz (Dec 29, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I hope it gets cold enough for you to get some good snow Ray. That slush really sucks, especially when you have to shovel or move it with a snowblower....


Yeah I was hoping to get all rain or all snow! Slush sux! 

Ray


----------



## WellSeasoned (Dec 29, 2012)

Overkill is an understatement 

You still have presents on your porch, I see snow for miles, good drink just laying around in the snow, trees to be processed, and the best chimney ever.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Dec 30, 2012)

jharkin said:


> Not even an inch yet, but building...
> 
> And oh... 1500 posts!
> 
> View attachment 86909


Im about the same, didnt even notice until you mentioned it,theres one guy here with 20000+ posts.


----------



## jharkin (Dec 30, 2012)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Im about the same, didnt even notice until you mentioned it,theres one guy here with 20000+ posts.


 
There are a couple over 20k, and don't forget begreen at 35000!


----------



## Jack Straw (Dec 30, 2012)

I am visiting relatives near Stowe MA, and they got about 8" last night.


----------



## jharkin (Dec 30, 2012)

Sounds about right, Stow is about 40 min north of me... I haven't gone out to measure it yet but it looks like 6+


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Dec 30, 2012)

jharkin said:


> There are a couple over 20k, and don't forget begreen at 35000!


I never noticed his post count! Thats a lot of posting. Very helpful and well mannered guy that BG,and you all as well.


----------



## jharkin (Dec 30, 2012)

The dang Ariens was pissed off at me for not getting used last year.  Even though I changed the oil and ran the engine in Sep it still coughed and ran rough for a good 20 minutes before it wanted to get going.. But we got 'er done.

I measured 6" on the driveway and about 8" in the backyard where it was falling off the giant white pine.  I'd call it 7 inches officially.


----------



## raybonz (Dec 30, 2012)

Just finished snowblowing if you want to call the slush snow! Man it was a nightmare as expected.. Can't tell you how many times I got the chute clogged up with slush! My neighbor's drive wasn't touched and they were out so I did some there as well.. The 100$ snowblower worked well considering what I was dealing with..

Ray


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 30, 2012)

raybonz said:


> After hours of pouring rain it's snowing very hard now.. Gonna have a nice slushy mess if this keeps up..


We had another 4 plus inches of snow last night, it's windy enough the snow bombs are coming off the trees. We put some wood in so when I got out of the rhino I pushed the trailer closer to the wood pile, the rhino got blasted with snow coming off the white pines.


----------



## raybonz (Dec 30, 2012)

We got over an inch of rain THEN snow.. I stepped through the ice up to my ankles while slushblowing.. I wear 1000 gram thinsulate Goretex hunting boots so my feet stayed warm and dry 

Ray


----------

